# Saturday JEOPARDY



## luckytrim (Apr 14, 2018)

[FONT=&quot]  
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]   [FONT=&quot]   Saturday JEOPARDY
Highlight between the brackets to see the "question"........  

JEOPARDY – FILMS OF THE '60s
1. ($400) - Vera Miles played Janet Leigh's sister in this 1960 Hitchcock  classic
[ what is “Psycho” ?   ]
2. ($1200) - In 1962 billboards asked, "How did they ever make a movie  out of" this Nabokov novel
[ what is “Lolita” ?    ]
3. ($2000) - Joan Crawford & Bette Davis played scary sisters Blanche  & Jane Hudson in this 1962 film...
[ what is “Whatever Happened to Baby Jane?”  ?   ]

Double JEOPARDY - SEAFOOD
4.($800) - It's the kind of seafood that's most frequently  deviled...
[ what is Crab ?     ]
5. ($2400) –  A rollmop is a fillet of this fish rolled around a pickle  or onion & marinated
[ what is Herring ?    ]
6. ($4000) - If fish such as shad is baked on a wooden board, it's said  to be this
[ what is Planked ?   ]
Final JEOPARDY – DEMOCRACIES

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
This is the most  populous Democracy in the world...

[ what is India ?   ]
 




[/FONT]

[/FONT]


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 14, 2018)

Like


----------



## dragnlaw (Apr 14, 2018)

4 out of 6 

Not sure how this works...  ??


----------



## luckytrim (Apr 15, 2018)

dragnlaw said:


> 4 out of 6
> 
> Not sure how this works...  ??



Don't be confused by the format.... It's still just a trivia game..... 

Most players don't report their score, so you're pretty much playing against yourself !

....and THX for playing !


----------



## dragnlaw (Apr 15, 2018)

LOL - I'm just proud that I even got one answer right!


----------

